

CloudOn Joins Dropbox - minimaxir
http://www.cloudon.com/

======
nhanb
For those interested, someone has been maintaining a list of such acqui-hires:

[http://ourincrediblejourney.tumblr.com/](http://ourincrediblejourney.tumblr.com/)

------
ksaxena
Is this an acquihire? If not, why is the service being shut down? With 9 mil
users and the size of the company, it doesn't seem like an acquihire!

~~~
halflings
They have an entry for "Why does the service shut down?" [1], but it doesn't
say much other than "We will continue to work on our vision of the "reimagined
doc" at Dropbox"

I guess Dropbox is soon going to announce new documents editing features.

[1]
[http://support.cloudon.com/mobile/knowledgebase/articles/489...](http://support.cloudon.com/mobile/knowledgebase/articles/489532-why-
and-when-does-the-service-shut-down)

------
comice
Always irked by the word "joining" in this context.

The CloudOn staff might be joining Dropbox. The CloudOn company is being
bought by them.

"Dropbox buys CloudOn".

------
rattray
What was CloudOn?

~~~
rattray
Edit: Answering my own question, it seems they were basically an online/mobile
.docx-editing platform? Based in Israel, had 8 million users and 85 million
documents created.

About page: [http://www.cloudon.com/about](http://www.cloudon.com/about)
Cached version of homepage:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:UfgepVo...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:UfgepVoHX8kJ:www.cloudon.com/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=in)

~~~
rcchen
Looks like they're grabbing up talent for a future Office suite competitor of
sorts. Makes sense if they want to differentiate themselves as a cloud storage
platform, but I do wonder how that would play into their current partnership
with Microsoft as the sole "external provider" for the Office iOS apps.

~~~
tdkl
> current partnership with Microsoft as the sole "external provider"

I don't see that as an special partnership, MS used their public API to
integrate Dropbox into their apps. The benefit is more on MS side for Office,
since they invited more DB users to use MS Office.

------
sogen
Our Incredible Journey

